# [DUP] boot probleme

## pinguin45

Hi ich habe gentoo soweit installiert

/dev/hda3 = boot

/devhda6 = root

/devhda5 = swap

wenn ich jetzt starte dann kommt immer :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mounting sysfs at /sys ...
> 
> can't create lock file /etc/mtab~1010: Read-only file system (use -n flag to averride))
> ...

 

und dann bootet er nicht weiter sondern ein login kommt oder ich kann neustarten.

woran leigt das?

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Du hast wahrscheinlich vergessen, udev zu installieren. Also einfach nochmal per LiveCD booten und ein 'emerge udev' machen. Außerdem musst Du darauf achten, dass devfs im Kernel nicht automatisch gemounted wird.

----------

## pinguin45

thx genau das wars einfach das automount von devfs aussem kernel und schon geht es thx

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Hurra, hab' ich wieder ins Schwarze getroffen  :Very Happy: 

Denk bitte ans [SOLVED] oben im Betreff Deines Initial-Postings...

----------

## slick

DUP von https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323849.html oder https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-323623.html oder https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-327790.html

Thread locked... 

----------

